# Toilet training advice…



## TA-92x (Aug 13, 2021)

Hey

So having a few problems with my 18 week cockapoo… he was doing semi good with toilet training with minimal accidents but seems to be going a bit backwards. He seems to have 2 spots within the house that he likes to go in but the problem is that when I take him outside he either just lays on the floor and doesn’t go or starts chewing the grass. I’ll take him out for 15/20 mins at a time and he won’t go, but will go as soon as he gets back inside. Any advice for this please?

Also does anyone have any recommendations for removing the scent that the pups seem to be able to pick up so they are less likely to go in the same spot?

Thanks!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Biological washing powder made into a solution to clean the area so not traces of scent are left behind.

If you take him out and he does not go, bring him back in but watch him closely and as soon as his nose goes down the ground or he heads to one of the spots he likes take him back out again, repeat as much as necessary. Really praise and reward anything outside and ignore anything inside.


----------



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

TA-92x said:


> Hey
> 
> So having a few problems with my 18 week cockapoo… he was doing semi good with toilet training with minimal accidents but seems to be going a bit backwards. He seems to have 2 spots within the house that he likes to go in but the problem is that when I take him outside he either just lays on the floor and doesn’t go or starts chewing the grass. I’ll take him out for 15/20 mins at a time and he won’t go, but will go as soon as he gets back inside. Any advice for this please?
> 
> ...


Just keep persevering it's very early days keep takin him out often and praise n reward with tasty treat when he does it outside I used this spray on the accidents indoors n it worked for us keep up the good work it does get easier


----------



## betsysmum (Nov 13, 2021)

TA-92x said:


> Hey
> 
> So having a few problems with my 18 week cockapoo… he was doing semi good with toilet training with minimal accidents but seems to be going a bit backwards. He seems to have 2 spots within the house that he likes to go in but the problem is that when I take him outside he either just lays on the floor and doesn’t go or starts chewing the grass. I’ll take him out for 15/20 mins at a time and he won’t go, but will go as soon as he gets back inside. Any advice for this please?
> 
> ...


I could of written this post! my now 7 month old pup is now house trained but it took time. I was told that some pups just take a bit longer! the turning point for me was giving a treat when she had gone to the toilet outside. I let her finish her toilet calmly praising her all the time, then within seconds I would treat her, I have since phased the treats out. also, just watching her like a hawk and noticing her subtle signs of when she needed to go, taking her straight out after naps, playtimes, within 10 minutes of eating or drinking. if she hadn't gone within ten minutes I'd take her back inside and keep an eye on her and try again tiny bit later. 

as for getting the scent out, simple solution extreme spray on carpet and formula h on hard floor. simple solution also does a powder you can use then hoover up to refresh and when she started to improve we hired a carpet cleaner! 

I hope this helps, you have all my sympathy, I know how hard it is! oh, and also I found that movement prompted toileting, so I don't stand still I go out with her and walk laps of the garden!


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

I followed all the advice and noticed: my pup has a better bladder than most pups, which made it harder to know when he would pee. He did not need to go after drinking or every 30 minutes and only got frustrated when I kept on making him go outside when he wanted to stay in and play with toys etc. so I wrote down every time he had a wee or went potty. I found a pattern (mostly accurate). He needed to go every 2 hours except for nights (slept through from the beginning) and when he napped for long (3 hours then). I did not play or do anything but went outside to his area and stood upright. Every time he had a wee or went potty, I said the word, praised and gave a treat and went in! He quickly learnt that. He has had few accidents but mostly because I was distracted (when I left to use the bathroom myself and he woke up from a nap etc), however it was rare and he definitely got the concept quickly!


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

Hope that helps someone out there! I was so stressed giving him lots of chances etc and following advice but all puppies are different


----------



## TA-92x (Aug 13, 2021)

betsysmum said:


> I could of written this post! my now 7 month old pup is now house trained but it took time. I was told that some pups just take a bit longer! the turning point for me was giving a treat when she had gone to the toilet outside. I let her finish her toilet calmly praising her all the time, then within seconds I would treat her, I have since phased the treats out. also, just watching her like a hawk and noticing her subtle signs of when she needed to go, taking her straight out after naps, playtimes, within 10 minutes of eating or drinking. if she hadn't gone within ten minutes I'd take her back inside and keep an eye on her and try again tiny bit later.
> 
> as for getting the scent out, simple solution extreme spray on carpet and formula h on hard floor. simple solution also does a powder you can use then hoover up to refresh and when she started to improve we hired a carpet cleaner!
> 
> I hope this helps, you have all my sympathy, I know how hard it is! oh, and also I found that movement prompted toileting, so I don't stand still I go out with her and walk laps of the garden!


Thank you for the advice! I’ve noticed that the main problem seems to be he’ll stay upstairs with me most of the time (I work from home) but will sometimes go out and lay on the landing which is where I can’t spot the ‘tell tale’ signs and will then go toilet there. Maybe I’ll also try shutting the door while he is upstairs so he can’t lay out there so at least I can keep an eye until he is out of the habit! 

Glad you made it through though  how old was yours when you managed it? X


----------



## TA-92x (Aug 13, 2021)

Lena11 said:


> I followed all the advice and noticed: my pup has a better bladder than most pups, which made it harder to know when he would pee. He did not need to go after drinking or every 30 minutes and only got frustrated when I kept on making him go outside when he wanted to stay in and play with toys etc. so I wrote down every time he had a wee or went potty. I found a pattern (mostly accurate). He needed to go every 2 hours except for nights (slept through from the beginning) and when he napped for long (3 hours then). I did not play or do anything but went outside to his area and stood upright. Every time he had a wee or went potty, I said the word, praised and gave a treat and went in! He quickly learnt that. He has had few accidents but mostly because I was distracted (when I left to use the bathroom myself and he woke up from a nap etc), however it was rare and he definitely got the concept quickly!


Thank you - that definitely makes me feel better! He’s my first puppy and I had read up so much about toilet training when I first got him but I quickly realised the same thing, that he didn’t go at the ‘normal’ times that they tell you online! I started thinking I was doing something wrong, but that has definitely helped me feel better - thank you! I’ll definitely start keeping a ‘log’ to try nail the pattern x


----------

